# Wall bag - synthetic leather vs traditional canvas



## dan.h (Nov 24, 2010)

Which material would you go for in a wall bag?  This will be for my personal home gym in my garage.  For example, here's a synthetic leather one: http://www.everythingwingchun.com/E...timate-3-Section-Wall-Bag-p/ewc-bag03-bpu.htm

Here's a canvas one: http://www.everythingwingchun.com/E...timate-3-Section-Wall-Bag-p/ewc-bag03-blk.htm

Thanks!


----------



## yak sao (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the canvas style and your knuckles do take a beating. In fact, it takes a while to allow your skin to toughen up a bit so you can go full out on it, so the synthetic leather may be the better choice.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Nov 24, 2010)

I use a canvass bag with vinyl sewed on top. Easy clean up and lasts long time


----------



## dan.h (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!  I'm liking the synthetic leather one since it's quite easy to clean and I can go full out right away.  I also like the canvas one because this one will toughen up your fists... I don't think the synthetic leather one will do anything to toughen up your fists.  Or am I way off base here?


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm using denim on mine , I wore a hole through the canvas .
So I just cut up an old pair of jeans and put a patch over it .

I've only used canvas ones , I like the way they abrade the skin on the knuckles and any error in your punching is quickly highlighted , and besides the bloodstains on the canvas give it character.


----------

